# .Question about uz contract



## Reese007 (Feb 2, 2018)

Greetings new here, my name is *J*ames I posted in introduction section of forum. I have a interest in pursuing the *R*econ route the only thing is that I’m 28 yrs old now and will be turning 29 this year in July, could I still possible get a *UZ* contract with a waiver? Lastly I do have about 50 college credits I’ve researched you can go in as a contract *PFC*, what’s the chances of reaching *L*ance *C*orporal after *B*ootcamp? Thank you


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2018)

Reese,

1 - Have you spoken with a recruiter?  That is always a good place to begin and information worth sharing in a post like this.
2 - Attention to detail is critical on this site; as well as any Selection you may go through.  See my edits in your post above for rules of capitalization.
3 - I cannot help you with your grammar.  It needs work....and is important.

Best of success to you!


----------



## 256 (Feb 2, 2018)

Grammarly is a helpful tool. It can run in the background of your browser to point out grammar/spelling issues.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 2, 2018)

There's a few ways to reach Lance Corporal after boot. First, graduate as Honor Grad. Or, you can get promoted via a meritorious promotion after you reach the fleet. Finally, you can get promoted by time in grade.


----------



## Reese007 (Feb 2, 2018)

Excuse my grammar errors from earlier, that’s why I hate typing on a phone at times. Ok thanks sir and what’s the average age of someone who usually makes it through BRC?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2018)

Reese007 said:


> Excuse my grammar errors from earlier, that’s why I hate typing on a phone at times. Ok thanks sir and what’s the average age of someone who usually makes it through BRC?


I was 28.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes you can get a HZ contract,but you have to ship to recruit training before your 29th birthday.


----------

